# Dove hunting question



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

*what shot size do you use?*​
8150.00%9150.00%


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i will be going dove hunting for my first time i am using a 12 gauge pump and i was wondering how much ammo i need i will be out for about 4 hours. also how much does a case of ammo cost? i also am wondering what shot size works better i have heard you should use 8 or 9 but want to know which works better. thanks


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

add 7 1/2 and I will vote.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

7 and a half is what i use. well a case of 250 rounds could cost you $35- who knows what depends on what brand. you never know how much ammo you will need. a case should be more than enough and give you some rounds to shoot skeet.


----------

